# My New Salt Marsh



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweet! Looks like a lot of boat for 14'!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice!! How much freeboard does it have! Is that a 20" motor?


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Tohatsu 20? Performance numbers? Thats a really interesting boat, would love to get your opinions after some use - I spend a lot of time in the 10K working the tiny remote creeks using a Johnsen skiff with good results.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I am digging that lil skiff


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

> Tohatsu 20? Performance numbers?   Thats a really interesting boat, would love to get your opinions after some use - I spend a lot of time in the 10K working the tiny remote creeks using a Johnsen skiff with good results.


Yup Tohatsu 20 it goes about 28 with 2 people and gear. Ill be posting a video and my thoughts on the boat after it gets a couple trips under its belt!


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks for the photo help!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats!

You're going to love it, my buddy Frank has one with a 20 Merc 4stroke and it's incredible what it does for it's size. He went from the LT25 to the SaltMarsh and loves it. 

Can't wait to see your new videos in this one.


Let's fish sometime when you're down here on the east coast. 

-Eric


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I love it. If I wasn't building I would buy one. Good colors to same as mine.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

How much does just the hull run someone?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

The prises are listed on their website along with the option prices.


----------



## SteelHeaderTx (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.saltmarshskiffs.com/smof-0501.pdf


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

> http://www.saltmarshskiffs.com/smof-0501.pdf


Thanks


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a john boat guy at heart and I'm truly digging these new skiffs. Looks awesome man and I can't wait to see one with a surface drive mud motor. Congrats..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

After Hours, When my brother buys your boat on Saturday go get you one!!!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

let us know how she is on the pole!


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Update: Got the boat out this weekend ran like a champ 25-26 with 2 people gear and a stock prop. Poled effortlessly the net boat and motor weight comes in at a amazing 280lbs so this thing floats skinny and is a dream to pole tracks super well for a 14.


----------



## 1gunner (Dec 29, 2014)

Any new updates on the Salt Marsh? I'm really liking the 16!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

What all options did you add to it? 

Grab bar + seadek I can tell from the pictures. Realistic to get a new one all-in with options for 7-8k?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Was that you rolling through Naples around 2?


----------



## Shorey (Apr 7, 2015)

Ive been eyeing these skiffs for awhile, glad to hear you like it!


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

@jsnipes. Check out saltmarshskiffs.com they have a complete price list.


----------

